# Vizsla and Terrier?



## Natalie37 (May 4, 2014)

I am planning on getting a vizsla puppy this summer but the only thing concerning me slightly is the fact I have another dog and I don't know how they would get along..
He is a west highland terrier and is 10 years old. He is generally good around other dogs but he doesn't like dogs that are boisterous, bouncy or too rough when playing. 
Do you think a vizsla puppy would learn not to play rough with him, I wouldn't want him to get hurt..?


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

The person I live with has a miniature schnauzer that is about 6 months older than Bentley. He definitely plays more gentle with her than he does with other high energy larger dogs. He grew up with her around and it's never been an issue. They're best buds!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We have two adult labs, one lab pup, a vizsla, and a permanent house guest who is a schnauzer. The schnauzer is a grumpy, growly dog. The only dog that he defers to is our vizsla. She doesn't back down, plays as rough as she wants to, and gets in his food dish. He growls - a lot - but has never hurt her.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Natalie37 said:


> He is generally good around other dogs but he doesn't like dogs that are boisterous, bouncy or too rough when playing.
> Do you think a vizsla puppy would learn not to play rough with him, I wouldn't want him to get hurt..?


Our V is very gentle with little dogs when playing. Our neighbors all have small dogs that he grew up with, so I think that taught him a gentler play style than some other vizslas. I think as long as your dog likes other dogs, they'll be fine. V's are extremely boisterous and bouncy though, so if he's the type of dog that just gets annoyed by that type of energy in the house (even when not directed at him) he might not be too happy.


----------



## Natalie37 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for replying!

I hope that if I introduce them slowly and start off with them sleeping/eating separately and give the pup timeouts away from my dog that they will eventually get used to each other.

It sounds as if most V's will learn to play more gentle if they have grown up with a smaller dog around.

I don't really expect my dog to become friends with the vizsla; just to tolerate him/her.


----------

